# An introduction from a new member, and fellow enthusiast.



## bytor (Dec 21, 2009)

A good day to all the members of this fine board, which I discovered only a couple of days ago. I'm an aircraft fanatic like you all seem to be, so I feel I'm going to like this place. 

Now, for my background. I'm retired U.S. Army, all that time was spent in the maintenance of AH-1, AH-64, and OH-58D Armament and Avionics systems. My favorite of those aircraft will have to be the AH-1. (Sorry Apache fans, the Cobra still rules.) I'm still involved in the maintenance of Army aircraft as a contractor.

I've always been more interested in WWII aircraft, which I attribute to my Father, who told me stories of the aircraft he saw overhead as he fought through Europe in those dark days.

I built many models when I was younger, until life, girls, and the Army made me stop. It's a hobby that I have recently started up again, although the newest kits these days are much more incredibly detailed than the old kits I started on. The parts are smaller and more delicate also, so these aging eyes and less precise hands make it even more challenging to build a good model.

My favorite WWII aircraft is the P-47, followed closely by the F4U. Sorry Mustang lovers, I think they're the best.

Wow, a little more long winded than most introductions I'll bet, but once I start typing I can't stop sometimes.

Once again, good day to all and I hope I can stick around and be helpful in any way.

Thanks


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum bytor!!! From your introduction it sounds like you'll fit rite in her. And thank you for you service!!


----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 21, 2009)

Greetings from the UK. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum bytor!! Sounds like you'll fit in just fine here!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 21, 2009)

Welcome aboard bytor.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 21, 2009)

good to have you here!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 21, 2009)

Bytor! And the Snow Dog! Prepare for battle. Let the games begin!

[Sorry I'm a Rush fanatic]

Welcome.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 21, 2009)

Welcome from the Great White North!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2009)

And welcome from the not so great white north - of England!


----------



## gumbyk (Dec 21, 2009)

Welcome Bytor, from the deep, deep sunny and warm south. New Zealand, that is.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 21, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> Bytor! And the Snow Dog! Prepare for battle. Let the games begin!
> 
> [Sorry I'm a Rush fanatic]
> 
> Welcome.



Ahh Rush. New Year's eve circa 1975/6. Got my ears blasted off at Maple Leaf Gardens in Toronto. The concert was an exact word-for-word duplicate of the All the World's a Stage album. I think I feel a zit growing....


----------



## Njaco (Dec 22, 2009)

Crimea_River said:


> Ahh Rush. New Year's eve circa 1975/6. Got my ears blasted off at Maple Leaf Gardens in Toronto. The concert was an exact word-for-word duplicate of the All the World's a Stage album. I think I feel a zit growing....



I can never forget Sept 25, 1980. Same day John Bonham died and they did a tribute during the concert. Awesome! "Red Barchetta" my favorite.

Oh, sorry bytor, hijacking the thread.


----------



## imalko (Dec 22, 2009)

Hello and welcome. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 22, 2009)

Welcome, and the first thing I thought of when I saw the name was Rush as well.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 22, 2009)

G'day mate...welcome to the forum!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 22, 2009)

G'day bytor, welcome to the forum glad to have you on board.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 22, 2009)

welcome aboard mate


----------



## bytor (Dec 22, 2009)

Thank you all for the welcome.

And yes, you've found me out. I'm also a Rush fan, from way back in the '70s when I was slightly younger.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2009)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 22, 2009)

Welcome to our dysfunctional family.

I am also a former US Army aviation, except I was a UH-60 crew chief.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 22, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Bytor! Glad you're here, and thank you for your service!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Heinz (Dec 23, 2009)

G'day mate!

Welcome!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2009)

Welcome and greetings from Poland.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, bytor. Enjoy the place...

Now, what part of Virginia is home ?

Charles


----------



## bytor (Dec 23, 2009)

ccheese said:


> Welcome to the forum, bytor. Enjoy the place...
> 
> Now, what part of Virginia is home ?
> 
> Charles




I'm on the other side of the water from you up in Newport News, by Ft. Eustis.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2009)

Newport News...... *Thinking USS Yorktown CV-5 and others*


----------



## Amsel (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi, and welcome.


----------



## otftch (Dec 24, 2009)

Welcome aboard and I know its been said but "thank you for your service." 
ED


----------



## DBII (Dec 24, 2009)

Welcome to the club.

DBII


----------



## ccheese (Dec 24, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> Bytor! And the Snow Dog! Prepare for battle. Let the games begin!
> 
> [Sorry I'm a Rush fanatic]
> 
> Welcome.



Shucks... I thought he was talking abour Rush Limbaugh !!

Charles


----------



## Amsel (Dec 25, 2009)

Limbaugh/ Nugent 2012


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 25, 2009)

Mr. C is going to send blue bolts of lightning from the heavens down upon you.


----------



## Amsel (Dec 25, 2009)

I take it back then. Sorry Mr.C.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi Bytor, and welcome from me in Denmark. 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## bytor (Dec 28, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Welcome to our dysfunctional family.
> 
> I am also a former US Army aviation, except I was a UH-60 crew chief.




Well, this should be a familiar sight then.

I'm just getting too old and fat to be crawling back there much these days. I'm not 20 years old anymore.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 28, 2009)

bytor said:


> Well, this should be a familiar sight then.
> 
> I'm just getting too old and fat to be crawling back there much these days. I'm not 20 years old anymore.



We used to climb back in there past the hell hole to catch a nap!


----------



## Geedee (Jan 3, 2010)

Welcome aboard


----------

